# Ideas Needed



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all! 

In our office we have the fish philosophy - if you have not heard of this office philosophy is about having fun in the workplace, being there for fellow employees and overall making work an enjoyable experience. I work for the Social Services commission so this philosophy really helps some days go by better than others. 

Anyway, with this groups of people get together on a monthly basis to arrange "activities" for all to enjoy. Some activities include pot luck lunches, 50/50 draws, dress down days and decorating for the whole commission. 

My department is in charge of guess what month... give up??/ OCTOBER !!!! YAAAAA... So yesterday my manager came to me and said since I am the office Halloween freak ~ known by all because of my skelleton window clings and skull candles on my filing cabinet~ she would like me "in charge" of planning, creating a "team" and executing the events for the month. 

So anyway, I was thinking of running a 2 week long email "games" thread - Soduku puzzles, word scrambles, word searches etc... and keep a running tally of points to award a prize on Oct 31. A dressdown day and 50/50 draw for breast cancer, Pot Luck on Oct 27, decorate the centre in halloween theme and having Candy on Oct 31. 

Does anyone have any ideas for other office activities - not too complicated and quick due to the nature of our office...

I was thinking about having jars of creapy stuff and people have to guess whats in it but I cant figure out how to do it. 

Ideas please! and Thank you!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

That's a tough one, as adults are harder to please than kids for a party...but in the "games" field, you could play a few rounds of R.A.T.S. (Just like S.P.O.O.N.S. but use rubber rats in a circle in the middle of the table with their tails facing out) We had a lot of games planned for our adult Halloween party last year, but we all voted to just continue playing R.A.T.S. because it was the most fun, and all can play without having to concentrate too hard...Sort of infantile, but fun! (but you'd have to buy some rubber rats)

Directions to the game

I'll try to think of some better ideas...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

how do you play this - sounds neat


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Just updated my previous post...*wink* (Its sort of like tabletop musical chairs...and you use spoons instead of your butt) (he he.)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Buy a bag of those plastic spiders, and hide them around the office. See how many each person can find. 
Also, you mentioned 'dress down' days; would your workplace allow 'dress _up_' days; as in 'dress up in a costume'?


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

ghostie said:


> That's a tough one, as adults are harder to please than kids for a party...but in the "games" field, you could play a few rounds of R.A.T.S. (Just like S.P.O.O.N.S. but use rubber rats in a circle in the middle of the table with their tails facing out) We had a lot of games planned for our adult Halloween party last year, but we all voted to just continue playing R.A.T.S. because it was the most fun, and all can play without having to concentrate too hard...Sort of infantile, but fun! (but you'd have to buy some rubber rats)


Great idea! I am going to try this game with the rubber rats this year. I know certain people who are very competitive, so this should be fun. I can just see it now...two 30+ year old men fighting over a rat lol.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

(Lady_bee, that'd be a real Kodak moment! Ha ha)...or you could do Halloween Pictionary. Its always a big hit and I'm sure you've got a dry-erase board somewhere at work...I'ts always fun to watch someone struggle to draw "disembodied spirit"!


----------

